# Best Kayak Roof Carrier for Toyota Tacoma 4x4 with Topper?



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Go custom with Remuda rack. I love mine.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

*questions for you*

What are your price considerations?
You have two choices.
1) Custom rack as suggested above. It will fit around the topper, be made of steel and attach to the bed itself.
2) Drill either fake raingutters or sliding tracks into the topper and install an after-market rack ala Yakima or Thule. My experience is that Yakima is superior in customer service and parts availabliity. I also think they happen to be constructed and engineered better but that's an opinion. 

What other questions?


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

i'm on my 2nd vehicle with a remuda... they are way diverse.

Steve.


----------



## tdizzle (Jun 30, 2004)

Custom is the way to go. You start using Yak/Thule on a truck and you will no doubt overload it. Try "Meeker Fabrications" in Durango 970-946-7505.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Don't tell me the tdizzle is Todd Dills?!


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

Don't tell me the tdizzle is Todd Dills?!  

Did you go on the "Guys Trip"?

Loma, sounds sweat. :roll:


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

or option 3: put the yakima rack on the top, then add a custom step on the side that is screwed onto the top of your bed, sandwiched between the bed and your topper. this way, if you want to take off your racks, you can do so easily, you have a step to stand on to tie boats down, and i also use the step to tie my bike on...just another thought....


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Remuda


----------

